# MegaVZ OpenVZ 1024 MB VPS



## wlanboy (Nov 13, 2014)

*Provider*: MegaVZ
*Plan*: OpenVZ 1024 MB VPS
*Price*: € 8 per year
*Location*: Düsseldorf, Germany

*Purchased*: 10/2014

This is one of the reviews that are sponsored by vpsboard.

I will update each review every two months and will add notes on what happend during this time.

MannDude is funding the reviews and we are randomly selecting providers and test their service, their panels and their support.

If you want to discuss about this topic -> start here.

So back to the review of MegaVZ.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (1x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
cpu family : 21
model : 2
model name : AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 3380
stepping : 0
cpu MHz : 2611.654
cache size : 2048 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 16
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq monitor ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes xsave avx f16c lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 tce nodeid_msr tbm topoext perfctr_core arat cpb npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save tsc_scale vmcb_clean flushbyasid decodeassists pausefilter pfthreshold bmi1
bogomips : 5223.30
TLB size : 1536 4K pages
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts ttp tm 100mhzsteps hwpstate cpb eff_freq_ro


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:        1048576 kB
MemFree:          522344 kB
Cached:           188052 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:           279708 kB
Inactive:         227656 kB
Active(anon):     225376 kB
Inactive(anon):    93936 kB
Active(file):      54332 kB
Inactive(file):   133720 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:       1048576 kB
SwapFree:        1048576 kB
Dirty:              2164 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:        319312 kB
Shmem:             40444 kB
Slab:              18812 kB
SReclaimable:       8700 kB
SUnreclaim:        10112 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 2.08155 s, 64.5 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-11-13 08:18:32--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[=======================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.3MB/s   in 8.9s

2014-11-13 08:18:41 (11.3 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network*:


*20* NAT IPv4 Ports
*/64* IPv6 Subnet
*1.5* TB Transfer

traceroute dvhn.nl


traceroute to dvhn.nl (213.136.31.234), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 amsix2.as29141.net (5.45.181.210) 4.402 ms 4.371 ms 4.330 ms
3 amsix-501.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (80.249.208.200) 6.168 ms 6.278 ms 6.152 ms


traceroute theguardian.co.uk


traceroute to theguardian.co.uk (77.91.251.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 dialup-212.162.17.189.frankfurt1.mik.net (212.162.17.189) 0.423 ms 0.383 ms 0.382 ms
3 ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98) 11.313 ms 11.385 ms 11.162 ms
4 ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98) 11.437 ms 11.304 ms 11.413 ms
5 GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30) 11.419 ms 11.461 ms 11.492 ms

traceroute sueddeutsche.de


2 te4-7.ccr01.dus01.atlas.cogentco.com (149.6.138.233) 0.598 ms 0.586 ms 0.586 ms
3 te0-5-0-11.agr21.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.38.37) 4.578 ms te0-5-0-17.agr21.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.38.33) 4.582 ms te0-4-0-5.agr21.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.129) 4.619 ms
4 be2434.ccr41.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.2.242) 4.687 ms be2184.ccr41.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.48.70) 4.743 ms be2188.ccr42.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.48.114) 4.849 ms
5 multi-use.cogentco.com (130.117.51.130) 13.806 ms be2187.ccr42.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.126) 13.703 ms be2186.ccr41.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.122) 13.484 ms
6 be2174.rcr21.ber01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.51.218) 17.284 ms be2147.rcr21.ber01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.51.34) 17.083 ms be2174.rcr21.ber01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.51.218) 17.248 ms
7 be2470.rcr11.ber02.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.50.102) 17.552 ms 20.958 ms 21.012 ms
8 149.6.170.78 (149.6.170.78) 22.706 ms 22.667 ms 22.635 ms
9 212.204.41.13 (212.204.41.13) 27.826 ms 27.889 ms 27.852 ms
10 212.204.41.194 (212.204.41.194) 33.344 ms 33.935 ms 33.141 ms

traceroute washingtonpost.com


2 as6939.dus.ecix.net (194.146.118.80) 8.855 ms 8.832 ms 8.847 ms
3 100ge3-1.core1.ams1.he.net (72.52.92.5) 7.200 ms 7.163 ms 7.125 ms
4 100ge9-1.core1.lon2.he.net (72.52.92.213) 14.493 ms 14.457 ms 14.510 ms
5 100ge1-1.core1.nyc4.he.net (72.52.92.166) 80.181 ms 80.145 ms 80.121 ms
6 10ge4-1.core1.nyc5.he.net (184.105.213.218) 80.360 ms 86.323 ms 86.342 ms
7 lightower-fiber-networks.10gigabitethernet3-2.core1.nyc5.he.net (216.66.50.106) 83.608 ms 83.608 ms 83.575 ms
8 ae12.nycmnyzrj91.lightower.net (64.72.64.110) 82.381 ms 82.351 ms 82.369 ms
9 xe-0-3-0.nycmny83j41.lightower.net (72.22.160.132) 84.291 ms 84.329 ms 114.568 ms
10 xe-7-3-0.nwrknjmdj91.lightower.net (72.22.160.146) 84.178 ms 84.139 ms 84.101 ms
11 xe-3-1-1-asbnvacyj41.lightower.net (64.72.64.26) 88.221 ms 88.261 ms 88.301 ms
12 66.37.33.198.lightower.net (66.37.33.198) 91.641 ms 91.724 ms 91.768 ms

*What services are running?*


OpenVPN Server
Remote Desktop
RabbitMQ node
*Support:*

No tickets needed.

*Overall experience:*

A snappy vps with a good network connection.

Did not have to send a single ticket.

Yet another host without problems.

*Update status:*



0 minutes of network downtime since the first month.
Uptime of the vps itself is 26 day. Did one manual reboot for testing my startup scripts.

CPU and I/O are good.

Network is great within the EU.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## Nett (Nov 13, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> *Plan*: OpenVZ 1024 MB VPS
> 
> *Price*: € 3 per year


Seriously? If so, that's an awesome price for this kind of performance and specs.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Wlanboy 

I do believe this is the First Review we've had (that isn't in chinese i think) 

if you would like to grab a 128mb Lenoir and Los Angeles Box for reviews too just let me know. 

But just an FYI, the 1024MB VPS' are 8 Euro not 3


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 13, 2014)

Nett said:


> Seriously? If so, that's an awesome price for this kind of performance and specs.


Was a typo - it is € 8.



AutoSnipe said:


> Thanks Wlanboy
> 
> I do believe this is the First Review we've had (that isn't in chinese i think)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your good service.


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Nov 13, 2014)

That is a good initiative. We welcome your reviews.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 13, 2014)

Added following information:



> *20* NAT IPv4 Ports
> */64* IPv6 Subnet
> *1.5* TB Transfer


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 13, 2014)

awesome specs deffinately going to consider thisone. Please #more_eu_providers_please


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 13, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> #more_eu_providers_please


Well, Depending how sales go, we may be releasing a new EU Location in the new year, as well as looking at options in Singapore too. 

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## willie (Nov 15, 2014)

I have the 3-site nanovz bundle and they've been working fine and Ryan is great to deal with.  The megavz's are similar but bigger, i.e. they're also on the LowEndSpirit model, with NAT-only ipv4, no dedicated ipv4 address.  This is fine for lots of purposes but requires a few gyrations that can confuse newbies.  It's probably worth discussing that aspect in the review.  Anyway I'm very happy with the product.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Time for an update:



4 hours 42 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 1 day.

Yesterday was quite a bad day for the node.

Some abusers rocked the node to ground and a bad RAM modules had to be replaced.

But Snipe handled it well - one of the providers who do write announcements.

CPU and I/O are good.

The network is great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-01-11 06:20:18--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[======================>] 104,857,600 55.2MB/s   in 1.8s

2015-01-11 06:20:20 (55.2 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## AutoSnipe (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks @wlanboy , Yes we have had quite a rocky few weeks. But i've been trying to stay on top of the abusers and clearing them off as fast as i could. had to reboot the nodes a few times due to lockups from the abuse. 

Upgraded the Port from 100mbit to 1Gbit (which one of those downtimes account for)

and a quick reconfiguration of the forwarding rules.

Unfortunately with such cheap prices they do attract a lot of Abusers. but with the help from nodewatch and me been glued to my computer screen caught a lot before any real damage was made.

Hopefully the next few months are a lot better for the DE Node. As i plan to Open up the second Germany Location to share a bit of the load between.  

just thought i'd put this in here though. This is from North Carolina's Node 

*08:18:31 up 112 days,  2:50,  1 user,  load average: 0.51, 0.73, 0.93*

Also we've made some improvements and opened up a few more locations, with LA, KC and NC all Owned Hardware 

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2015)

Time for an update:



21 hours 48 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 18 days.

Yesterday was quite a bad day for the node.

CPU is good and I/O could be better.

The network is great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-15 19:22:13--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 46.2MB/s   in 2.2s

2015-02-15 19:22:16 (46.2 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## AutoSnipe (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmm, strange that there was no Reported problems on that node for a few weeks. 

I will have a look at the Disk usages shortly but the Downtime 2/2/15 was due to a DDoS Attack for One of the IP's on the Node.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 15, 2015)

> *Location*: Düsseldorf, Germany


Data center (_I'm guessing ProviderService based on the processor_)?


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 16, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Data center (_I'm guessing ProviderService based on the processor_)?


As they stated in their offer thread:


```
Dusseldorf, Germany - ProviderService
Test IPv4: 5.45.176.3
Test IPv6: 2a02:e00:ffff:56:ffff:ffff:12a7:8cef
```


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Time for an update:



24 hours 52 minutes of downtime since the last update. VPS is still down now,

Uptime of the vps itself is 0 days.

This month was a bad month for the node.

CPU was ok  and I/O should be better.

The network was ok:


```
- vps down -
```


----------



## AutoSnipe (Mar 26, 2015)

Correct. Down due to ddos attack, there is an Announcement up currently. not all containers are affected just those on .37 Currently .116 was down earlier but are all back up etc.


----------



## willie (Mar 26, 2015)

Hmm, I have a 128mb vps on I believe the same node and the node seems unresponsive on ipv4 right now, but ipv6 is working ok.  Might be caused by DDOS on the shared ipv4 address.  Earlier in the week there was a several hour incident where the system was working but very slow because of a runaway process, but haven't seen much actual downtime. 

I also see there have been problems for the past 6-7 hours opening outgoing ipv4 connections from it, at least to one target address (it's not 100% guaranteed that the problem is on the origin node's side, but it's a good bet).


----------



## AutoSnipe (Mar 26, 2015)

@willie, send me the address by PM and i will check it out on the node. 

But yes, a lot of the unresponsive time would be caused from Runaway processes, and i do believe some failing hardware which i will be looking into shortly. as i am planning on a nice welcome upgrade of DE1. just working something out with ProviderService before i send an email out to all customers about it. 

But according to ProviderService's netmanager (Control Panel) it is a 2.4Gbit DDoS Attack, which caused the IP (*.37) to be nullrouted for 12 hours. But yes, IPv6 + the other assigned IP's on the node are working fine. 

But hopefully after this upgrade, there will be less unresponsive issues etc. but unfortunately ddos attacks cannot be stopped on our end.


----------



## willie (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes I'm on the .37 address which is currently nullrouted.  From my end it's not a big deal, I can still ssh by ipv6 and I'm currently running some of my stuff from it on DE2 instead.  The other stuff can wait.


----------



## willie (Mar 27, 2015)

Nullroute has cleared, ipv4 is working again as of earlier today.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 3, 2015)

Time for an update:



[...]
days of downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 48 days.

This month was a bad month for the node.

CPU was ok  and I/O should be better.
The network is ok:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-08-03 11:58:46--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 52.4MB/s   in 1.9s

2015-08-03 11:58:48 (52.4 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 8, 2015)

Cancled the vps due to network issues.


----------

